# Restaurant Employees Act Offended When I Check the Receipt



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I like to double check the receipt on the bag to make sure it matches the order on the App.
Yesterday I was doing that and a guy said “it’s all there!”
This has happened a few times. 
Why do the care?
every once and a while I catch missing drinks.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Especially since Chik fil a make you hit confirmed while they are watching.
I just let them hit it. They get thrills out of it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Especially since Chik fil a make you hit confirmed while they are watching.
> I just let them hit it. They get thrills out of it.


I don’t roll with religious chicken…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Name match is as far as I go.

I never compare the order details I have to the order details they have. Anything bagged is on the restaurant. Not my job to ensure accuracy. I'm paid only to timely and politely move an order (as provided) from point A to B.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Name match is as far as I go.
> 
> I never compare the order details I have to the order details they have. Anything bagged is on the restaurant. Not my job to ensure accuracy. I'm paid only to timely and politely move an order (as provided) from point A to B.


I agree. I never verify items. I could care less what is in the bag. I pick up and drop off… Any mistakes are between customers, restaurants and delivery apps.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> Name match is as far as I go.
> 
> I never compare the order details I have to the order details they have. Anything bagged is on the restaurant. Not my job to ensure accuracy. I'm paid only to timely and politely move an order (as provided) from point A to B.


I think this might be the longest non-condescending, and most intelligible post by you so far! Let's see if you can go for two-sensible-posts-in-a-row!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The only verification I do is to ask if there are any drinks. That makes them immediately look back on the order.
(Unless the order is from McD that bags the drinks too)


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t care what restaurant workers think, really. I’m always nice and considerate, but I do what I need to do. I have zero issues asking them to pack hot and cold separately (if they haven’t yet packed them together and sealed the bag, like McD’s) or repacking something flimzy.

If you feel you need to check - then just do it and ignore them. I know exactly who forgets stuff, and I WILL check. I also know who does a fab job and whom I never need to check.

Do what makes you comfortable. Politely. But firmly.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

ColonyMark said:


> I like to double check the receipt on the bag to make sure it matches the order on the App.
> Yesterday I was doing that and a guy said “it’s all there!”
> This has happened a few times.
> Why do the care?
> every once and a while I catch missing drinks.


This is an interesting approach but mine is very different. It is* ME who systematically asks restaurant staff "is it all there?"* when the food is handed to me. I started doing this a few months into the job after an irate customer harassed me for some food missing in his bag, well after I had delivered.
It's happened quite a few times since and I always 1) tell the customer the above, which puts the blame where it belongs and 2) politely suggest that they contact the restaurant and ask for a refund (many do, they don't like it but they don't want to be ripped in Social Media.)
*My job is to grab the food and deliver it as hot or cold as I get it, with speed and efficiency, period. *
In my region that's stressful and dangerous enough already.
This is also why I never, ever accept shopping jobs. If a company wants be to be a personal shopper, my rate starts at $50/hr.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Especially since Chik fil a make you hit confirmed while they are watching.
> I just let them hit it. They get thrills out of it.


I have never seen that, pick up chix fila deliveries all the time too.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t care what restaurant workers think, really. I’m always nice and considerate, but I do what I need to do. I have zero issues asking them to pack hot and cold separately (if they haven’t yet packed them together and sealed the bag, like McD’s) or repacking something flimzy.
> 
> If you feel you need to check - then just do it and ignore them. I know exactly who forgets stuff, and I WILL check. I also know who does a fab job and whom I never need to check.
> 
> Do what makes you comfortable. Politely. But firmly.


McDs employees hate me for the hot and cold thing. Like you I have separate hot and cold transport and it hits a button for me when they pack ice cream with the fries and burgers. How awful are cold McDs fries!
Last week I had one where they put milk shakes and hot coffee in the same sealed bag. They tried to refuse to repack until I started to cancel the order.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> McDs employees hate me for the hot and cold thing. Like you I have separate hot and cold transport and it hits a button for me when they pack ice cream with the fries and burgers. How awful are cold McDs fries!
> Last week I had one where they put milk shakes and hot coffee in the same sealed bag. They tried to refuse to repack until I started to cancel the order.


I don’t bother with McD’s. I assume the customer knows what they’re doing when they order there. 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> I have never seen that, pick up chix fila deliveries all the time too.


They imposed that rule in my area after food began getting ripped off from the the delivery pickup stand they they no longer have.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Its because you are questioning their work. Basically, its like if you hand me $5 in ones and I check it. I worked in food, people checked my work to make sure they got what they ordered,... I didn't care....good cause then they wont call me later to complain if i made a mistake.... my co-worker got offended though. 

Some people might get offended, others wont. 


I generally check the order on the app for drinks etc... and then compare the name and see if it seems to match what I already saw on the app like 3 drinks etc.. .and if the bag looks like it generally would "match"


That or I double check in the car.. if something is missing i'll go back and grab it from them. No problems yet.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I think this might be the longest non-condescending, and most intelligible post by you so far! Let's see if you can go for two-sensible-posts-in-a-row!


Yeah, unless one explicitly bad mouths Uber or b!tches about a negative aspect of the gig on every single comment, then they're an outcast on these forums.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> They imposed that rule in my area after food began getting ripped off from the the delivery pickup stand they they no longer have.


Chipotle has a big problem with that here, They are so short staff that they can't afford the manpower to keep orders behind the counter, instead they keep losing them to random people who walk in holding a phone, look through the orders like they're there for delivery, pick one and leave.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> random people who walk in holding a phone, look through the orders like they're there for delivery, pick one and leave.


That's what I do on my off days a couple times per month. I just assumed that most of us do so.

IMO, it's not a bad way at all to increase my take from Big Bad Uba! It hurts Uba too and not just that restaurant. I even have restaurant specific screenshots of actual past orders from those locations. It's instant credibility if I ever get questioned by the restaurant's order police!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

You assumed wrong. But I assume you’re just joking. I hope so, anyway.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Restaurant Employees Act Offended When I Check the Receipt


I wouldn’t take it personally. Some people just got nothin’ better to do but go through life pretending to be offended by someone or something.
Ain’t that right, @Atavar?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah, unless one explicitly bad mouths Uber or b!tches about a negative aspect of the gig on every single comment, then they're an outcast on these forums.


I have to give you credit for two-in-a-row, plus it was funny.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

I check all orders-as far as I can. I’m looking explicitly for accidental duplicates of food items. I’m more than happy to correct the order by removing and disposing of unordered or unpaid for items.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You assumed wrong. But I assume you’re just joking. I hope so, anyway.


No, I have no incentive to joke about this. There's a lot of chatter on these forums about making oneself whole (eg. Shuffles and Ghost rides). This is yet another example of such.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Drinks are the only thing I check for. Most of the time they staple the bags shut so we can't check to see what's in the bag.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I have to give you credit for two-in-a-row, plus it was funny.


Thanks. Can I receive credit for this one too?


Heisenburger said:


> Thank you for prompting me to take a stroll down memory lane.
> 
> RIP Sam.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Although some drivers shuffled instead of driving and will screw R/S every chance they get, that doesn't help those trying to make an honest living by driving. Shuffling a problem pax is one thing, stealing from a restaurant is creating a problem that didn't exist previously. 

In the end it makes drivers the problem.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I usually look at what’s on the order and if the weight of the bag doesn’t feel right I will question it. Last week I had a Wendy’s pickup and when they gave it to me I knew it was the wrong order. They gave me the right one and didn’t ask for the other one back. It was a spicy chicken sandwich and fries. It was absolutely disgusting but at least it was free.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I like to double check the receipt on the bag to make sure it matches the order on the App.
> Yesterday I was doing that and a guy said “it’s all there!”
> This has happened a few times.
> Why do the care?
> every once and a while I catch missing drinks.


I found they always act rude because there is no tip involved for them.
They look at it as just extra work.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

If I need to verify something, I’m pretty gentle. Something along the lines of “I know there are 2 coffee cakes in there, but they asked me to just make sure”.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Especially since Chik fil a make you hit confirmed while they are watching.
> I just let them hit it. They get thrills out of it.


I’ve had a few places ask me to hit confirm pickup. I guess they’ve had problems in the past so their managers tell their employees to do that.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah, unless one explicitly bad mouths Uber or b!tches about a negative aspect of the gig on every single comment, then they're an outcast on these forums.


You guys are like an old married couple


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

sumidaj said:


> Its because you are questioning their work. Basically, its like if you hand me $5 in ones and I check it. I worked in food, people checked my work to make sure they got what they ordered,... I didn't care....good cause then they wont call me later to complain if i made a mistake.... my co-worker got offended though.
> 
> Some people might get offended, others wont.
> 
> ...


One day a lady handed me a bag of food and drink. I politely asked for a straw, because some customers get upset if they don’t get one.
Then the manager who was some distance away yelled “the straw is in the bag!”


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I think this might be the longest non-condescending, and most intelligible post by you so far! Let's see if you can go for two-sensible-posts-in-a-row!


Too late it appears 😂


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Emptynesst said:


> Too late it appears 😂


After 30-days there may be a "Final Jeopardy" bonus round, guess we'll have to see.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> One day a lady handed me a bag of food and drink. I politely asked for a straw, because some customers get upset if they don’t get one.
> Then the manager who was some distance away yelled “the straw is in the bag!”



That happens to me al the time. They're probably just avoiding giving out excess product. When they are busy with other work sometimes they forget / dont act the nicest


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> That happens to me al the time. They're probably just avoiding giving out excess product. When they are busy with other work sometimes they forget / dont act the nicest


I always ask if there is a straw in the bag, because some customers prefer you forget their food rather than their straw. 
It always defuses the tenseness.
Many times, because I asked, they are not so sure anymore, and they give me another one.

A while back, I picked up from CFA. One of the items was a yoghurt. 
The dropoff was a municipal pool for a visitor of the pool. Not staff.
After delivery, the customer starts texting me and ripping me a new one, because the Aholes at CFA did not put a spoon in the bag.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I delivered to a guy’s job once. He yelled at me because there were no plastic utensils in the bag. Said I should have checked. Then he asked “how am I supposed to eat my Mac and Cheese?”


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorta kinda checking that stuff is part of the job. 
Flame on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sumidaj said:


> Its because you are questioning their work. Basically, its like if you hand me $5 in ones and I check it. I worked in food, people checked my work to make sure they got what they ordered,... I didn't care....good cause then they wont call me later to complain if i made a mistake.... my co-worker got offended though.


Back in the olden days, I was a real estate broker. My wife was an agent working under my license. We worked for banks foreclosing on homes. We closed and sold five or six A MONTH every month for years. It was hell. Well paying .. but hell.

I worked with contracts. Agreements. When I wrote a contract I would turn it around and tell the person I was about to ask to sign it to "find my mistakes." Sometimes they would. When we were done I'd give the file to wifey and ask her to "find my mistakes." When she was done the file would go to my escrow manager with the same instructions. It would then go to the lender, the seller, escrow .... and do the same. "Find my mistake." 
Sometimes I'd get a call "Did you really mean this, and this....? Because I interpret it this way ..." If it's not clearly understood by everyone IT IS NOT A CONTRACT. 
FIND my mistake.

I never, ever got puffy about someone checking my work. They were trying to _help_ me.
I KNOW for sure that I'm human - I KNOW I make mistakes. Find it! So I can fix it.

-------

A young UB was waiting for his wife to pick up something ... and looked across the street and saw his bank. He had just been given a payroll check for an error they made in the amount of $1.15 -- yea, a buck fifteen.
"What the hell" thought I. I want my dollar fifteen.
So, I went in to the bank, signed the back, stood in line.
Got up to the teller and she snatched up a stack of cash and counted out ... A HUNDRED AND FIFTEEN BUCKS.

It was tempting. I gotta admit it was. A hundred bux was a big chunk of a weeks payday back then. Lotsa money. I thought about it and without touching the stack ...
I said, "Hey, I think you made a mistake." Before I could say anything else she said ... I swear with a straight face she said "Mister, I don't make mistakes."
Really.
She was serious. And offended.

I figured it be MY mistake ... I said "good to know'', scooped up my money and left. SCORE!

Later that evening, the phone rang and I had a good convo with the bank manager. I brought the money back the next day (though I knew I didn't have to).

"I think you made a mistake" are words that will bring me to a complete and full stop. 
I know that the speaker is probably right, and that they are trying to help me.
And I need all the help I can get. 
So ... show me. Check my work, and _show_ me my mistake.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Back in the olden days, I was a real estate broker. My wife was an agent working under my license. We worked for banks foreclosing on homes. We closed and sold five or six A MONTH every month for years. It was hell. Well paying .. but hell.
> 
> I worked with contracts. Agreements. When I wrote a contract I would turn it around and tell the person I was about to ask to sign it to "find my mistakes." Sometimes they would. When we were done I'd give the file to wifey and ask her to "find my mistakes." When she was done the file would go to my escrow manager with the same instructions. It would then go to the lender, the seller, escrow .... and do the same. "Find my mistake."
> Sometimes I'd get a call "Did you really mean this, and this....? Because I interpret it this way ..." If it's not clearly understood by everyone IT IS NOT A CONTRACT.
> ...


Hm


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> After 30-days there may be a "Final Jeopardy" bonus round, guess we'll have to see.
> View attachment 686964


What did he do?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Back in the olden days, I was a real estate broker. My wife was an agent working under my license. We worked for banks foreclosing on homes. We closed and sold five or six A MONTH every month for years. It was hell. Well paying .. but hell.
> 
> I worked with contracts. Agreements. When I wrote a contract I would turn it around and tell the person I was about to ask to sign it to "find my mistakes." Sometimes they would. When we were done I'd give the file to wifey and ask her to "find my mistakes." When she was done the file would go to my escrow manager with the same instructions. It would then go to the lender, the seller, escrow .... and do the same. "Find my mistake."
> Sometimes I'd get a call "Did you really mean this, and this....? Because I interpret it this way ..." If it's not clearly understood by everyone IT IS NOT A CONTRACT.
> ...



For a good high paying job with high accountability...yes, I'd expect that... but these lower wage fry cooks are pumping out orders fast and heavy... any questions offend them and makes them mad as it delays things.

I used to work with and supervise them......many of them... 


Even a high class chef... once hes in the biz, question his food and bam,...,. black listed. Ever see kitchen nightmares? I dunno how much of it is staged, but the reactions they have when ramsay insults or questions their food... or anyone insults their food / work is pretty much the same. Ive worked with them as well 

Food is a pretty terrible business. Egos are involved and tempers flare.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

elelegido said:


> What did he do?


*Trolling (without being humorous).*
I'm not sure how much his being incorrect on many of his assertions factored in, but it didn't help.


----------



## The Justice League (1 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I don’t roll with religious chicken…


Eat more beef.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

There is ONE place out of roughly 150 in my entire region where for some reason, the manager started forcing the staff (mostly very young HS and college kids) to READ to us, del drivers, what's on the receipt attached to the food bag(s), which may take quite some time! 

The very first time I had to go through this crap I was pretty annoyed, but luckily a smart kid rolled her eyes and whispered to me that this stupidity was only some sort of CYA on the part of her moron-in-chief. He apparently expects the drivers to jump on their phone and compare with baited breath what they see on the order with what they hear. 

Ever since that day, I just quietly listen, phone in my pocket, and then give the kid a sweet smile, plus of course my usual thank you, once they hand me the food. I've gotten quite a few winks back, the whole thing is really quite comical.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> There is ONE place out of roughly 150 in my entire region where for some reason, the manager started forcing the staff (mostly very young HS and college kids) to READ to us, del drivers, what's on the receipt attached to the food bag(s), which may take quite some time!
> 
> The very first time I had to go through this crap I was pretty annoyed, but luckily a smart kid rolled her eyes and whispered to me that this stupidity was only some sort of CYA on the part of her moron-in-chief. He apparently expects the drivers to jump on their phone and compare with baited breath what they see on the order with what they hear.
> 
> Ever since that day, I just quietly listen, phone in my pocket, and then give the kid a sweet smile, plus of course my usual thank you, once they hand me the food. I've gotten quite a few winks back, the whole thing is really quite comical.


Gig work and compromise go good together


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I always ask if there is a straw in the bag, because some customers prefer you forget their food rather than their straw.
> It always defuses the tenseness.
> Many times, because I asked, they are not so sure anymore, and they give me another one.
> 
> ...


I _love_ when Gentlemen write “yoghurt”. Just smiled the widest I have in weeks. Thank you, Handsome!

I in general prefer Brit spelling (colour, etc.). Just makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> They imposed that rule in my area after food began getting ripped off from the the delivery pickup stand they they no longer have.


With the amount of money they make from their delicious overpriced food, they can pay an employee to stand where all the orders are and make sure not only are drivers getting the correct orders but work with the kitchen and expedite team to make sure all app orders are being made in a timely manner. The fact that they do not do this shows that "my pleasure" is only for paying customers.

I have reminded my local franchisee on many occasions that he deprioritizes app orders and the staff treats the drivers like garbage and I remind him every single time that drivers, whether delivering or in the off time, are customers too and that I have Signature Status since I order one or two nugget trays on a weekly basis for my other gig. He always asks me why I call the 1-800 number and complain about his store all the time. I told him it was really simple. You and your staff treat me like a homeless person when I am picking up from a delivery app. That is why.

Most of the time when i pick up from there, at least once a day I do this, I buy something and also redeem points so I can get a receipt just to complain AGAIN. The 1-800 always asks for a receipt info and I am glad to give it. I am a customer too ya know.


----------

